# Help ID'ing an old rusted tricycle!



## BANTAR1000 (Oct 6, 2020)

I know this thing has been put through the ringer and I've looking at pictures seeing things similar in AMF and Happi Time.  But nothing quite identical.  Any idea what this is?  Thanks so much!  -John


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 7, 2020)

I believe it's Murray built. Same construction as this one.


----------



## BANTAR1000 (Oct 7, 2020)

That really does look like it!  I looked it up and am seeing some time around the 60s?  With the patina on mine, I really thought it was a lot older!  lol  Someone must have left it in a salt bath!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 7, 2020)

BANTAR1000 said:


> That really does look like it!  I looked it up and am seeing some time around the 60s?  With the patina on mine, I really thought it was a lot older!  lol  Someone must have left it in a salt bath!



Yes, having been left out in the weather when still being used and then stuck in a damp shed or barn for storage afterwards has been the demise of many nicely made ride on toys.  I know some people think rust somehow equals antiquity which in turn equals greater value, when many times it just means improper storage and years of being left to the elements. Just one minor side comment on the trike. The seat has been replaced at some point and looks to have a Midwest/MTD tricycle seat on it now. The Midwest/MTD metal seats had a distinctive shape to them. Even the Murray trike in the photo MrColumbia posted has the wrong seat for a Murray trike of the time. That seat is identical to the one on my daughter's Roadmaster tricycle we bought for her new back in the late 1980s.


Dave


----------



## Serrano (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello, you have there a 1960's Murray that could have been any of these from S-470 to S-425
I have one to restore (S-435) with all the original parts


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2020)

That one is in pretty nice shape as is. Shouldn't take much at all to restore it if it needs anything done at all. When I was a kid, a neighbor girl had one of the Murray Fire Chief tricycles.

Dave


----------



## Serrano (Oct 15, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> That one is in pretty nice shape as is. Shouldn't take much at all to restore it if it needs anything done at all. When I was a kid, a neighbor girl had one of the Murray Fire Chief tricycles.
> 
> Dave



In fact it was in acceptable condition, but since I do have all the original parts I will full restore it


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Please post some "after" photos. I always enjoy seeing tricycle restoration efforts. One of these days I'll get around to restoring some of mine.

Dave


----------



## Serrano (Oct 15, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Please post some "after" photos. I always enjoy seeing tricycle restoration efforts. One of these days I'll get around to restoring some of mine.
> 
> Dave



Sure I will


----------



## Serrano (Oct 15, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Please post some "after" photos. I always enjoy seeing tricycle restoration efforts. One of these days I'll get around to restoring some of mine.
> 
> Dave



Take your suggestion and open a new post for that








						Murray fire chief tricycle from 1960s restoration step by step | Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys
					

Hello all, taking the suggestion from a member I will use this post to post a step - by - step restoration of my Murray fire chief from 1960s. I bought it in pretty good condition, just missing the grips, the red / white / blue strips and one wheel hub cap. Now I have all the parts so I started...




					thecabe.com


----------

